# Omg



## 3Jacky (Mar 5, 2011)

OMG what have I done.  Just bought a Motorhome and a 6 berth at that.
Dont even know if I can drive it.  Hope its worth it lol


----------



## frogdude (Mar 5, 2011)

Dont worry you'll be fine, and you'll wonder how you ever lived without it!


----------



## robjk (Mar 5, 2011)

I did the same 6 months ago I have had 1 big problem with it since.!!
Should have done it 6 years ago.
do not worry you will enjoy.


----------



## David & Ann (Mar 5, 2011)

Hi 3Jacky. Maybe I am wrong, but I think that is the best decision you have made in this lifetime. You will not live to regret it. Now that you have it, enjoy it and have a whole lotta fun.


----------



## seesa (Mar 5, 2011)

We did the same in jan - ours is 5 birth - never driven anything bigger than a fiat punto - so was terrified at first - actually it's a real doddle and I love it so much hubby no yet had a go behind the wheel - kids reckon i'm a proper mother trucker lol!
Been out several times already - wished we'd done it years ago!
Lisa x


----------



## 3Jacky (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks for supportive words, feel slightly better at having a go, as long as all the roads are straight and wide im sure i'll be fine. lol


----------



## David & Ann (Mar 6, 2011)

3Jacky said:


> Thanks for supportive words, feel slightly better at having a go, as long as all the roads are straight and wide im sure i'll be fine. lol


 
All roads are straight. All you have to do is turn that little wheel in front of you to keep on the straight and narrow ☺


----------



## Beemer (Mar 6, 2011)

Our first motorhome, and we went for a six berth too!
Got rid of the 6 berth caravan, so was used to long loads, and found the motorhome easier to get in and out of the drive, more convenient on site as there are no water containers to fill up, waste container to put out, just park up, kettle on!
We don't fight over who is going to drive every time, but we may come to it soon, as 'her indoors' likes to drive, and just needs more confidence.

Don't regret it at all...just love the space it has.


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Mar 6, 2011)

Welcome to wildcamping, once you get on the road you won't want to return home and certainly not back to work on Monday. Take car and enjoy.


----------



## 3Jacky (Nov 12, 2011)

*Help my autotrail appace has gone flat*

Ive plugged my flat autotrail 700 into the mains and then went to press the battery button above door and it just beeps
and doesnt light up - How do I recharge my vehicle battery ???????


----------



## Mastodon (Nov 12, 2011)

3Jacky said:


> Ive plugged my flat autotrail 700 into the mains and then went to press the battery button above door and it just beeps
> and doesnt light up - How do I recharge my vehicle battery ???????



1) Check and see if you have a circuit breaker where the mains comes in.


----------



## lebesset (Nov 12, 2011)

3Jacky said:


> OMG what have I done.  Just bought a Motorhome and a 6 berth at that.
> Dont even know if I can drive it.  Hope its worth it lol




good question ...what is it's MAM [ maximum gross weight allowed ] and do you have a driving licence fro that ?


----------

